# i want blue eyes!!!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

alright, i was just reading that blue eyes is a dominant trait in nigirian dwarf goats. and i'm DYING for some blue eye goats!!! but i have saanens and want to get obers and nubians. so how could i get blue eyed babies in these breeds without having shorties? :?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The only thing I could think of is to breed for minis and use a blue eyed Nigerian. I've never seen blue eyes in the other breeds.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You can get like a mini Obie....Those are so pretty with the blue eyes!!

OR you can just get a nigi


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

if i bred my full size breed does to blue eye nigerian bucks then the kids would be smaller and have blue eyes? if so and i bred a blue eyed 1/2 nigerian doe to a full size buck would her babies have blue eyes?
i'm trying to figure it out with what i can remember about "penne square" (spelling?) from school. :scratch: 
and i want them for milking does... would this crossbreeding lower milk production?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

TinyHoovesRanch: mini obers with blue eyes do sound so adorable!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

There are some lines of Kikos that have the blue eye trait.......


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive seen mini obies with blue eyes....AND MAN DO THEY LOOK STYLISH!!

I would try that, maybe take 2 girls and get a really nice blue eyed nigi buck and breed them, wouldnt hurt, if you dont get blue eyes you can sell them and maybe try again.

I love the obie color, blue eyes mixed with that, is SOOOOO AWESOME


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue eyes (regardless of breed) is dominant in goats however, if you are breeding a blue eyed goat to a brown eyed goat you are not guaranteed blue eyed kids... unless your blue eyed goat is homozygous Blue (BB) meaning they can only produce blue eyed kids. Otherwise you are dealing with a Bb to a bb breeding and you will either get Bb kids or bb kids.... meaning heterozygous blue (Bb) or brown (bb) 

Hope that helps,


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a standard sized myotonic doe with blue eyes...so I'm guessing what you want is attainable. I like blue eyes, too. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will not find blue eyes in a standard size dairy goat -- its a disqualifying trait in all other dairy breeds but nigerian dwarfs 

If you mix a nigerian with a standard the you can get mini nubinans or mini oberhaslis (as mentioned) and if the sire (nigerian) has blue eyes the chances for the kids to have blue eyes is there but not guaranteed. THere is a registry for these goats is the MDGA and they can have blue eyes and still be registered but not sure at what generation if any they have to be brown eyed to obtain purebred status


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I have 2 blue eyed ND's that I am using this year...not because they are blue eyed, but because they have the genetics behind them for great milk production (they just happen to have blue eyes). Therefore - all of my babies have a chance of having blue eyes this year. If you are interested in something...I'm right next door in WV. Feel free to go on my website and check stuff out. Extended pedigrees available...just ask.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I know! I wish I could have blue eyed alpines, but sadly yes, that would be a disqualification.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> if i bred my full size breed does to blue eye nigerian bucks then the kids would be smaller and have blue eyes? if so and i bred a blue eyed 1/2 nigerian doe to a full size buck would her babies have blue eyes?


I wouldn't breed your 1/2 nigie does to a full size buck. If they had higher percentage of full size you could probably get away with it. Better to breed your full size does to a 1/2 nigerian buck. You may end up with kidding problems other way around. There is no set in stone answer as far as if they will all have blue eyes. It is genetics, kids will have a chance of blue eyes but just because one parent has them doesn't mean all kids generations down will. I have had many blue eyed goats and I have yet to have one that had ALL blue eyed kids every time (although it is supposed to be possible if they homozygous for blue eyes, right?) Even breeding both parents who have blue eyes I usually end up with a brown eyed kid in there!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm

This is an extremely informative page! Discussion on blue eyes is near the bottom.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for all the helpful information!
i gave up on my squares... forgot too much of it. 
i don't register or show or any of that.


----------



## mjhetz (Sep 20, 2010)

2 of the new goats I just got have blue eyes :greengrin:

the baby, Mellon, and her aunt.....

http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m536/mjhetz/


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice! i'm so jealous of all of everyone's blue eye's!
i'm gonna go to the sale barn and do a high priority blue eyed goat search!
mUsT hAvE bLuE eYeS!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I live in southern, Ohio and will most likely have blue eyed babies for sale in march when everyone starts kidding.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Question. If you use a half nigerian dwarf/standard dairy goat cross bred to a full size dair goat, what happens? What if the 1/2 nigerian is an F1, full size goat?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Ohiogoatgirl.. here you go
http://www.changbioscience.com/genetics/punnett.html
I just learned this recently...
so you cross true breeding blue eyed (BB) X (bb) truebreeding other eyed large
all the off spring are Blue eyed small (Bb)
to get these goats bigger you breed them with a large non blue eyed: Bb X bb
half the kids will be blue eyed other half will brown eyed
you could continue to do this until you have some Bb of the size you want then you could cross them and possibly get a large goat with blue eyes and a BB phenotype which could be bred from their...
actually now I think about it it might be a lot more complex... because size isn't just a big or small thing it can be in between..... but anyway you get the basic idea....  hope it helps... if you do anything of the like do tell. It would be very interesting to here about.

Miranda


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i think i'm gonna have to buy a blue eyed!!!
WalnutGroveFarm how far are you from harrison county?

dad's gonna kill me........


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I have a buck that had both parents are blue eyed. He has only given me blue eyed kids. If both parents have blue eyes you should always get blue eyed kids out of him. So if you want to increase your chances of getting blue eyes get a buck with (BB) both parents that are blue eyed.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for that tip steph!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

If both parents are blue eyed, that means that they carry (and show) the dominant gene for blue eyes, but can still carry a recessive brown. If I remember my genetics correctly, you have a 25% chance of having a blue eyed kid with NO recessive brown gene, a 50% chance of having blue eyed kids with the brown gene, and a 25% chance of having brown eyes out of blue eyed parents. I bred blue eyed parents (Hank and Violet) and got 3 blues and 1 brown in the babies...so somewhere, in there - there is some recessive brown lurking!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

4hmama's right... but if you've only gotten blue eyed it may be BB try breeding with a brown eyed... if all the kids are blue then you've got a true breeder! (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_cross)
M.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htmIf you scroll down throught this article there is an eye color chart that shows the percentages for blue and brown eyes. If either parent is BB you will always get blue eyes.

Good luck finding a BB buck!!


----------

